# Tether Cars or Tethered Cars



## GrahamC (Aug 29, 2008)

I have always had a fascination for tether cars and have been pondering whether I should build one. Now, I am not interested in the modern very high speed versions but rather the vintage style - the ones that look more like quarter midget racers of the 40's and 50's.

I have collected many photos but have been unable to find any suitable plans or drawings - even very rudimentary ones. I will probably have to draw up my own plans but it would be nice to have some sort of reference or starting point. 

So, anyone know of any plans for vintage tether cars?

For those who don't know what tether cars are, this is a good start: 

http://amrca.com/about/about.htm

cheers, Graham


----------



## Mitchg07261995 (Apr 13, 2013)

I know this topic is from 08' but did you build one? I two am interested in tether cars


----------



## thayer (Apr 13, 2013)

There is a reasonably active TC thread on RC Groups with a lot of vintage content.

http://www.rcgroups.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1467479


----------



## Mike1 (Apr 13, 2013)

A UK site for tethered cars and boats may help you, see link.

http://www.onthewire.co.uk/index.htm


----------



## Ogaryd (Apr 13, 2013)

Hi Graham, Years ago I had a collection of 30s & 40s tether cars that I regretfully sold. The only one I kept was a Dooling F with a McCoy red head. Somewhere in my stuff there are assembly prints for a Syncro Rocket. These were about full sized & very complete with chassis, body & engine but no dimensions, Somewhere else I took dimensions off an original to reproduce one. The Syncro wasn't a fast car but I always thought it was the coolest looking with FWD and front & rear suspension. It looked like a Miller miniature. If your interested in a copy of that print, contact me, Gary


----------



## Lawijt (Apr 13, 2013)

Here a diesel engine for a tether car. Come's from Russia.







And also I have the kit for that car. But I don't want to build it.






I have also 2 TATONE speed pans for a plane.


----------



## ausdier (Apr 15, 2013)

Not quite full plans but a lot of usefull dimensions were in AME Jan-Feb 2007 issue.
PM me youe email if you want to talk about this any further.
Cheers.
PS I hope these pictures don't breach anything.:hDe:


----------



## Malay (Jun 12, 2013)

I'm currently building a tether car representing what I consider the golden age - late 1930s and 40s. Body hammered out of .063" 3003 aluminum. Chassis will be welded up from 6061 corrosion resistant aluminum. Hornet engine, Gary Barns gearbox. Only drill press, hand tools and acetylene torch to work with.


----------



## Lawijt (Jun 12, 2013)

Hmmmmmmmm , nice engine. The rest looks also great.


----------



## /// (Jun 12, 2013)

Malay said:


> I'm currently building a tether car representing what I consider the golden age - late 1930s and 40s. Body hammered out of .063" 3003 aluminum.



Very very nice midget! Going to make a flathead V8-60 for it? 

I am in awe of your bodywork skills.
I have a lifelong dream of building a scale '34 Ford Coupé (pictured).
While fibreglass bodies can be bought, It would be much nicer to have one out of brass or Ali sheet.
Besides not having the skills or knowing where to start, I just know I'd never be able to do all those compound curves


----------



## DPowell (Jun 12, 2013)

Malay said:


> I'm currently building a tether car representing what I consider the golden age - late 1930s and 40s. Body hammered out of .063" 3003 aluminum. Chassis will be welded up from 6061 corrosion resistant aluminum. Hornet engine, Gary Barns gearbox. Only drill press, hand tools and acetylene torch to work with.


 


Do you have any pictures of the formed body panels prior to welding. Isn't gas welding aluminum fun? :wall:


----------



## jwcnc1911 (Jun 12, 2013)

Wow... you made that sub frame with out a milling machine???


----------



## Malay (Jun 12, 2013)

DPowell said:


> Do you have any pictures of the formed body panels prior to welding. Isn't gas welding aluminum fun? :wall:



I feel like I'm on the verge of a stroke every time I pick up the torch. No pictures of the body pieces. It was two halves, two lower quarter panels because I couldn't get enough stretch/shrink to do them in one piece, and the bottom.  So that's five pieces welded, then the dash, hood backing, and seat bulkhead were brazed in. Lots of hacksawing and filing in the frame pan. Working on the front axle at the moment. Front axle mount has rubber insert.


----------



## Malay (Jun 14, 2013)

Front axle finished.


----------



## Malay (Sep 24, 2013)

Against all odds I've progressed some. These pictures show a second  frame. The first ended as a puddle on the shop floor as predicted.  Discouraging when you have to cut the damned things out with a hacksaw  and files. I finally weakened and had the frame rails tig welded to the  frame pan. After that it was back to the hand method of doing things. As  you can see I had to modify my approach to the body - cut out the  bottom to be replaced by a belly pan that will extend all the way from  the nose to the tail. Rear of frame rails will be rounded.


----------



## Lawijt (Sep 24, 2013)

That's looking really great. I think that you spend a lot of time too make & build that all.
Keep updated please.

Barry


----------



## Malay (Mar 27, 2016)

Lawijt said:


> That's looking really great. I think that you spend a lot of time too make & build that all.
> Keep updated please.
> 
> Barry



Well, a lot of water under the bridge as they say - and maybe a little over the top lately I'm afraid. The car is finished, limited only by its display tires, one of which was ruined in trial. Paint is automotive polyurethane color and clear. Color sanded and buffed.

Hard enough times have forced me to attempt to sell the car, but as we all now know the market for them has crashed. Well, it was a project.


----------



## Lawijt (Mar 28, 2016)

Thanks for the pictures. He or she looks great. Beautifull engine & mechanics also.
Do you want too start it?? Make than a movie please with that motor running.


----------

